# New to Overclocking



## Narektion (Sep 17, 2011)

So I just got a new rig,
(intel core i7 2600 3.2ghz,
8gb ram
2gb gtx 560 ti)
And I'm very interested in over clocking, however I don't know anything about it.
I was wondering if anyone can give
Me some info about it such as where to begin, what to know before over clocking ...a bit of the basics, or if I should even bother with it because I feel like my
Setup should run anything perfectly anyway 

-Thank You


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the PSU?
Personally, I see no reason to OC your components. The i7 2600 is more than capable as is the 560ti.
If you feel the need, and your PSU is a good quality 750W minimum, http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------

